# 1981 720 Kingcab parts????



## greasemonkey (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm looking for parts for my 720,window,door seals,AC units etc Anyone has these or kmows a good place to look it would help heaps.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try www.oem-surplus.com


----------

